# gibts ne spezielle möglichkeit applets mit servlets auszugeb



## schickimickki (24. Jan 2007)

auszugeben?
bzw. wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Tobias (24. Jan 2007)

Du gibst mit dem Servlet den HTML-Code an den Client raus, den du sonst statisch in die Webseite schreiben würdest? Oder habe ich dein Problem nicht verstanden?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2007)

Das problem ist halt das ich erst zur Laufzeit weis wo sich das Applet befindet.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Jan 2007)

Erstell dir ne JSP-Seite (z.B. applet.jsp) mit dem ganzen Zeugs wie du's in HTML auch machen würdest. Bei dem Pfad zu dem Applet machst du dann anstatt dem Pfad folgendes hin:



```
..<%=request.getAttribute("applet_path")%>
```

Deine Index-Datei leitet zu nem Servlet weiter.
Das Servlet schreibt ein Attribut in den Request und leitet weiter


```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp) throws ServletException{
   req.setAttribute("applet_path" , <pfad zum applet>);
   super.getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher("applet.jsp").include(req, resp);
}
```


----------

